# DelBay



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Any words? Thx!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Am call backs 44 dogs
1-4-5-7-8-10-11-13-14-15-16-18-19-20-21-23-25-28-30-31-33-34-36-37-41-42-44-45-46-47-52-53-54-55-56-57-60-62-63-64-65-66-70-71

Open did not finish


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

38 dogs back for am water blind
5-7-8-10-11-13-14-15-16-18-21-23-25-28-30-31-33-34-36-37-41-42-44-45-46-47-52-54-55-56-57-60-62-63-64-65-70-71


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open callbacks 
4-5-7-8-12-13-15-17-18-19-20-24-25-27-30-33-34-36-37-38-39-40-42-44-46-47-52-56-57-59-62-64-65-67-74-75-76-79-85-88-90-91-92-95-97


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Phyllis Any Q results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur to 4th
5,7,11,13,14,15,18,28,34,36,41,42,45,46,52,56,57,60,64,70
20 total

The qual all I know is Sue Metka won, Tracy Wright took 2nd and Marty McGarry took 3rd.....


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

woohoo go T Ford and Steve Bireley Thanks Katy hope you are well!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am Results:

1st #60
2nd # 7
3rd # 45
4th # 46
RJ #52
Jams to a bunch! 

Thanks to everyone that pitched in and worked their butts off! Special thanks to Lynn and Jeff for the wonderful grounds!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats to Sammie & Payton on another AA Win!
And Bohn too...


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open
1st#97 (Q's for National Open and New FC!)
2nd #91
3rd #30
4th#19
res Jam 12
jams:4, 15,24,42,47,59,64,88,95


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Derby?please...


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody know which dog of Sue's won and which dog of Marty's took 3rd?

The qual all I know is Sue Metka won, Tracy Wright took 2nd and Marty McGarry took 3rd.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Am Results:
> 
> 1st #60
> 2nd # 7
> ...


Ditto that! Also, thanks to Brandon for a great weekend. And congrats to all!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bait said:


> Ditto that! Also, thanks to Brandon for a great weekend. And congrats to all!


Hey Honey Badger, did you have a good time judging your first All Age stake?
Just trying to help in the worst way


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Hey Honey Badger, did you have a good time judging your first All Age stake?
> Just trying to help in the worst way


Hey Becky I will get with Chris and see if he will change Baits profile name to Honey Badger


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Hey Becky I will get with Chris and see if he will change Baits profile name to Honey Badger


Splendid idea.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Josie, I believe it was Mick that won the Q...


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Way to go Sue and Mic and Sammie & Payton!! JOB WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Hey Honey Badger, did you have a good time judging your first All Age stake?
> Just trying to help in the worst way


Yep! Was wondering how long that would take.


----------

